# Which of these MBTI words APPEALS to you most?



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I thought I would ask this question cos it's intriguing (also I was totally inspired by a couple of previous polls ). Despite the type you identify most with, which of these words appeals to you most? Which do you like the sound/look/feel/meaning of the most? Which resonates with you the most in some way? And if you can explain why, then that would be awesome.

For me, I would have to choose the word "intuitive". I'm an intuitive and although for me it can cause problems with some things in daily sensory life, I really like the idea of it, I really relate to it and the word sounds great, don't you think? Looks pretty cool as well. "Feeling" would have to be second, because emotional junkie. "Emotion" is probably a stronger word though. "Values" is a great word too, obviously the Feeling function has a lot to do with values.

"Judging" isn't a great word for me, I kinda wish there was a different word for the J in Myers-Briggs. It makes it sound like the person is judgmental, but that's not necessarily what it's supposed to indicate. It doesn't sound that great either, haha.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Intuitive deffo, followed closely by introverted.

I feel my whole world is about intuition, it just so happens I'm not really in people's faces about it like the extroverted version of intuition tends to be - and I do mean that in both positive and negative ways. 

I am a very very introverted introvert, there's no 'on the fence' about me.

I too have a slight issue about the labels but I do think people not educating themselves about what those labels mean is a bigger problem than the labels themselves. In particular, Judger sounds terrible - it makes us sound like we're going around telling people what to do, which we don't. And 'Feeler', when is that term used in everyday language ever? It makes us sound as though we're going around touching things lol. When really it refers to values and ethics, which everyone has.

But the one that grates on me the most are 'Thinkers' who have literally taken the word to glorify who they are. They've done no amount of research into what the label means i.e. preferring to think logically. They just think "Wow, I'm special. I'm a Thinker, that means I'm smart and everyone else is an emotional dolt." News-flash, those kinds of comments scream "I am uneducated and very likely not as smart as I think I am" - the very opposite of intelligent.

I really like this thread question - it's very different from the ones that have been on this forum lately. I do think I relate to my 'intuition' and 'introverted' labels more than anything else in all the beneficial and disadvantageous ways I live with them both.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Intuitive is my strongest feat, so I have to say it is.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

Introverted for me. It's just the part of myself I best understand while perhaps being the hardest to explain.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i voted for perceiving :kitteh:


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I voted for Sensing, because not only sounds nice when i say it (so ssss. I like alliterations) but it's a word i relate with. For me sensing is really close to feeling in my functions, but also in a more general meaning of the terms, i _feel_ something (a vibe, an emotion) when i'm _sensing_ (experiencing, perceiving) something.

Thinking would be second. Again because i like the sound of it and because it's a word i use a lot: I think thoughtfully thoughts  It's something, unrelated to typology, that everyone does. It's one of the basic functions humans have. Your mind just keeps going, even when you're not aware of it, or you're not thinking about anything. _Cogito ergo sum_.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with the person above me. The word "sensing" sounds nice.

In addition, I like it because I can relate to it.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Introverted for this introvert


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Intuitive. Every type of me sometimes changes.. But im definitely intuitive. It doesn't ever change.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

feeling because _ i feel _​it's the biggest part of my life


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Had to vote for thinking; for one it is an area of constant development, push-and-pull, rejection, failure, misuse, occasional success, problem solving, analysis, re-definition, search for truth etc. 

It is also relevant for the affect it has on the mind, or can have once given the chance. I definately identify as a feeler but nevertheless thinking is without a doubt the most appealing one and always has been that way.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Probably TNPI, in that order. Or maybe switch the N and P, not sure.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Sensing, because it could mean three things:
1) makes sense - logical
2) senses - sensing in general
3) sensitive - in terms of feeling emotions, being warm


----------



## Maxis (Oct 13, 2015)

Feeling. It's my tertiary, so it's both fascinating and terrifying to me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I chose "introverted." I'm not sure why I like it the best, but I think the concept of introversion was comforting to me when I learned about it because I was feeling down, confused, and out-of-place in relation to less introverted people and the environments they create.


----------



## Katherine7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Intuitive because I can usually trust my intuition. 
Unfortunately I did ignore my gut instincts on a few occasions and it hardly ever turned out well..


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

I chose Intuitive because honestly I can never give that up. The reason is I get to have this crazy imagination, so many possibilities but second I am interested in sensing because I have an ESTP brother and he's Se as a dominant function. He tells me that when with food he tends to enjoy it way more than I can. Another thing is how he lives in so in the moment and for me that's pretty cool.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Definitely feeling and the intuitive. These two are just the words that resonate the most with me because I personally consider them as very important. I couldn't imagine myself as well as the world/genetal population without feelings and intuition. We are already firced to use our head so much and always be logical and pragmatic and god knows what. To me it seems that these two are the most important ones to make us human, or to provide humanity for us.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

#ImWith*T*


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Definitely intuitive, because without it, it'd be hard to not question things in life.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

It's seems from the posts that Intp's have a thing for thinking, I would also have to say thinking because that's what I do all the time, every time.


----------

